# Thinking of buying, How is her confirmation?



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

This is the doe that I'm looking at.
Stoney Meadow Bold Ruffles. She is bred now (this pic is last spring when she was dry)
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001595858
Here is her pedigree


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't critique but do like her


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I think she's a little short in her body but the owner said she is small for a Nubian too.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I think she is adorable, but I don't know anything about Dairy.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was going to say she looks a little short for a Nubian. She's pretty though.. How much milk did she produce as a FF?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She wasn't sure as she dam raised her kids and then dried her off immediately to sell as a dry doe.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmm, she is pretty... I probably would


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Her rump is awfully steep. She's also short bodied and legs could use improvement. Knobby knees, long pasterns. Topline doesn't look bad. Brisket looks a little weak. And if I get real picky, she could have a more defined roman nose.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks KW Farms.


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm no professional (especially when it comes to dairy!), but she's looks like she might be a decent doe for a home dairy. The big questions that you'll have to answer for yourself are: Do you feel she is worth the price they're asking? What do you want her for? 

Everyone has different needs and while she may not win any ribbons in the show ring, she may produce well for a home dairy or if you're just looking for a "baby maker", you know she can dam-raise her kids...

Just some thoughts.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

How much do they want for her?
I agree with Kylee, short body, steep rump.
Not too bad though, nice topline.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

She seems small in the brisket, and will probably have a high rump and downhill topline when standing naturally. However, many goats are like that and lead perfectly productive goat lives. Like Mrs. Beers said, it depends what you'd like her to do for you.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I agree with all of the above. She has some conformational faults, but she's cute (I'm a sucker for that coloring) and it really all depends on what you want to do with her.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well she's asking $250 as a doe in milk as of Feb. I milk but mainly I'm working hard at bringing mini dairy breeds to the northeast. So mini-nubians with good milk and decent confirmation is my goal.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, $250 for a healthy doe in milk is a bargain to me, even if she's not a show girl. IMHO.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, I think that is a good price personally...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah that is what I was thinking, though I'm not too impressed with her pedigree and she is three hours away I have to Feb to decide either way


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I think $250 sounds reasonable.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I think I'd take her for that price if the cost of gas isn't going to kill you. She's a nice enough doe, and even if you decide not to use her as a foundation doe in your breeding program it's still a good price and you can always sell her (and any kids if you breed her) later.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

rebelINny said:


> I milk but mainly I'm working hard at bringing mini dairy breeds to the northeast. So mini-nubians with good milk and decent confirmation is my goal.





rebelINny said:


> Yeah that is what I was thinking, though I'm not too impressed with her pedigree and she is three hours away I have to Feb to decide either way


Based on what you want to do here....and from what the ones that know their dairy conformation said....

I would think long and hard on getting her. Unless you have a buck that will correct her faults, she may not be the one for you. And keep in mind, that the buck may not correct the faults....


----------

